# Masonic Tattoo Complete



## Chuckday (Sep 20, 2010)

and healing


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Sep 20, 2010)

NICE.....I like that Brother


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 20, 2010)

Ahaha awesome!!!


----------



## rarias (Sep 20, 2010)

I know this is not a Masonic feeling at all, but I am soooooo envious. Jajajaja. Looks way cool!


----------



## CajunMason75 (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, very nice!


----------



## rhitland (Sep 20, 2010)

fine tat looks great


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice work, very nice brother!


----------



## JTM (Sep 21, 2010)

sweet


----------



## owls84 (Sep 21, 2010)

That does look great.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice Tat!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 13, 2010)

Bro. Green from our facebook page just finished up his "Masons of Texas" tat..


----------



## cchristian875 (Nov 13, 2010)

sweet


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Nov 13, 2010)

That is sweet!!! (o;


----------



## garyb (Nov 14, 2010)

nice ink...


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 8, 2011)

Found this...


----------



## bullrack33 (Dec 8, 2011)

Awsome Ink!


----------



## MMWoody (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks great brother.


----------



## millertime (Dec 10, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## John Schnitz (Feb 26, 2013)

Its not finished yet.  I love it.
Freemason Connect Premium App


----------

